# Puppy time



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Gatsby will be 7 months old this month. I'm wondering how much time and attention is reasonable to expect to spend with him on a daily basis. I enjoy him, but I often find myself overwhelmed because I can't get household chores done, cooking etc.. without him getting into mischief. By mischief I mean he will go to the recycling bin and pull out newspapers to shred, or bark and bark until I stop and play with him, or give him a Kong or something else to entertain himself. If I go to the washroom or to my bedroom and shut the door for privacy, he'll bark at the door, even if other family members are available. He gets a lot of attention and is rarely left alone or in his crate. He doesn't mind the crate, and will often go in it on his own to nap, but I don't put him in it to clean or do chores. We only use it for when we're not home. And he sleeps in our bed. As I mentioned in prior posts, he has problems with his front legs, so he's not an athletic dog, but he does get plenty of physical and mental activity (walks, puppy class, sniff and hunt class, find-it games) Am I spoiling him, or is this typical behavior at 7 months?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They're attention whores, you know..it's never enough for them.

You have to maintain your routine and your sanity. Sure, you need to put some of their needs first, like exercise..but when that's done, it might be time for the crate, a new piece of rawhide, and a nap.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you Gingerling. That is a great way to put it- attention whores. I feel guilty when I'm not playing with him but it's just not feasible to spend all my time with him. So is it fair to put him in the crate for an hour or so when I'm at home and go about my business after he's had a good walk or playtime, even if he doesn't seem ready to nap?


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Totally fair! Part of crate training and avoiding separation anxiety is crating them even when you are home so that they don't immediately think "oh my god, it's crate time, everyone must be leaving me!!! :'("

Even at 2.5 years, Lua still occasionally gets at-home kennel time when I can't take her knocking things over and making it impossible to work because she has to sit in my lap in the most obtrusive way possible. An hour of crate time is a blessing.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you, Emilycn! If I have my lap top out, Gatsby almost always tried to sprawl across it. Heaven forbid I'm not looking at him.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Gatsby2015 said:


> Thank you Gingerling. That is a great way to put it- attention whores. I feel guilty when I'm not playing with him but it's just not feasible to spend all my time with him. So is it fair to put him in the crate for an hour or so when I'm at home and go about my business after he's had a good walk or playtime, even if he doesn't seem ready to nap?


LOL. You remind me of me...

They are pleasure seekers with absolutely no sense of fairness, they will over indulge on whatever it is...and their all time fave is absolutely our attention and company. Do not expect him to give you permission or to willingly let go. They're known as the 'Velcro dogs' for a reason!

As long as YOU'RE being fair, as in making sure he's been properly exercised and fed, etc...which it really sounds like he is..then yes, putting him in the crate for a spell is just fine. But, if you feeling guilty or otherwise communicate your anxiety about doing this, he will pick up on this and react, so get comfortable knowing that if you've been using the crate properly and not as a punishment then he'll be OK there, and his feelings aren't the same as yours....He'll want to be with you, but he'll still be OK and not hold it against you. Put a new piece of rawhide (I like USA made "Wholesome Hide") for him to chew on and enjoy.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks again. I've never had a V and have read so much about their sensitivity that I worry I'm hurting his feelings. Crazy, I know! I forgot to mention that he also goes to a wonderful doggie daycare a couple times a week for a few hours for play time and puppy socializing. It has helped to hear from both you and Emilycn. Coincidentally, right now he's sitting and crying for me to put him up on the couch by me.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

If this is your first V, be prepared..it will change you and your life forever. You sound like you're on the right track here... Vizsla ownership isn't recommended for beginners or the faint of heart...but you seem to be doing OK. The thing about Vizslas and their sensitivity is that they're also highly intuitive, so by now he "Knows" you on a level you cannot yet quite comprehend (but will with time). So, even if you make some minor error or he complains b/c he's used to being so indulged, he will "Know" it's OK.

If you put a blanket on the couch next to you before lifting him on it, he will associate the blanket with permission to come up, so you can control when he's up there, btw. Not that youll want him anywhere else...


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Agreed, I can already see how our life has changed. Even though he's our third dog (all Dobes previously), I feel like a first time mom because he is soooo different. On another note, thankfully the shark attacks have dwindled. That was definitely a new and challenging experience. This forum was so helpful, because I had no idea abut those! And everyone was right that they stop. For awhile I had my doubts. LOL


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Wait until you get followed into the bathroom and have a toy dropped in your "relaxing" hot bathtub where you go to get away! I may feel guilty when my husband and I go away for a night without her. Yes it is necessary sometimes. We can't always take her with us either. Yes we do need to put her in her crate if we need to get something done or we need to go to work. Generally Dharma is our child and is spoiled. All that being said......... I still love to come home to my "wiggibum" and her talking and cuddles. Sometimes the best parts of my day are going for walks and playing with her or just curling up together quietly. Always one on one with her. "My therapist has a wet nose."


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

LOL, I have not experienced a toy in the tub yet. Thanks for replying. It has helped to hear from everyone. Gatsby is now asleep for the night. He does sleep well, thank goodness!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

MCD said:


> Wait until you get followed into the bathroom and have a toy dropped in your "relaxing" hot bathtub where you go to get away!


Or when the dog decides to join you for that relaxing soak! Personal space doesn't exist with these guys. ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

true, very true. Neither does alone time with my husband! Lol


----------

